# front lip for a 99 sentra b14.



## nissanman22 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey everyone i am interested in buying a fron lip for my 99 sentra but i have not yet been able to find one for sale. I am also considering custum fabricating it. If anyone knows where i cuould buy one or how i would easely custum fabricate one i would appreciate the imput.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im going to try and get a civic lip to fit from abs plastic....you could buy the stillen one...but expensive and its the only one .


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

the stillen lip doesn't bolt on to a 98-99 and if you do get it to fit it looks goofy. the bumper is rounded and the lip is angular


----------



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

if your front bumper has fog light inserts on it..then the stillen front lip will fit..

I have a lip for sale, but im trying to sell the whole kit.. I have the stillen front lip with bumper, the SE limited side skirts and all the hardware to attach it to the car, and the stillen back bumper as well. I wrecked my car last july and have these parts laying around. The front bumper has some scuffs, but the stillen lip is fine. The side skirts are brand new. I never had a chance to install them on my car. The rear stillen bumper is in perfect condition. PM me if your intersted.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

> if your front bumper has fog light inserts on it..then the stillen front lip will fit.


WTF? no thats competly false, if you had a 97 style bumper it would be easyer to mold a civic lip or another type on because it is flat on the bottom, but ours (98-99) is rounded and i dont think you could even style a lip that would look good (scoorchen prove me wrong  ) because of that roundness. i think it looks good as is :thumbup: if my bumper wasnt all rock chiped and the paint wasnt so dirty (not surface dirty.....the dirt is in there!) then i would like it even more


----------



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> WTF? no thats competly false, if you had a 97 style bumper it would be easyer to mold a civic lip or another type on because it is flat on the bottom, but ours (98-99) is rounded and i dont think you could even style a lip that would look good (scoorchen prove me wrong  ) because of that roundness. i think it looks good as is :thumbup: if my bumper wasnt all rock chiped and the paint wasnt so dirty (not surface dirty.....the dirt is in there!) then i would like it even more



Oh yeah..Your right!! If it's the rounded version, it doesn't work. I wasn't thinking about that. Sorry about that.

Thanks for the correction 1.6pete!

Unless she gets a bumper from the 97 model and puts it on, then she can ge the front lip, but then that bumper in my opinion doesn't look too good with the 99 grill and headlights.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

crazy101101 said:


> Oh yeah..Your right!! If it's the rounded version, it doesn't work. I wasn't thinking about that. Sorry about that.
> 
> Thanks for the correction 1.6pete!
> 
> Unless she gets a bumper from the 97 model and puts it on, then she can ge the front lip, but then that bumper in my opinion doesn't look too good with the 99 grill and headlights.


how much for your stillen lip ? any pix ?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

gotta stop taking dem drugs i do


----------



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> how much for your stillen lip ? any pix ?



I got pics under the classified section. Search for Stillen lip and youll find it..

http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=1484&sort=1&cat=5&page=1


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

crazy101101 said:


> I got pics under the classified section. Search for Stillen lip and youll find it..
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=1484&sort=1&cat=5&page=1



Check out this photo site.. And this is on a 99sel.... I personaly think it looks bad ass.. but to each his own.

http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=jacky89&album_id=84851


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thats horrible, if we had a close up pic you would see something a lot different. It just looks wrong.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Thats horrible, if we had a close up pic you would see something a lot different. It just looks wrong.


i agree with nostro.. that just doesnt look right


----------



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> Check out this photo site.. And this is on a 99sel.... I personaly think it looks bad ass.. but to each his own.
> 
> http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=jacky89&album_id=84851



Thanks Sentrixx...

But like u said, everyone has an opinion. My idea was to keep the body almost stock with simple mods. I wanted to retain the original look of the car as much as possible. I got mostly positive comments on it, but everyone has an opinon.

I think your car looks sweet. How u got that lip to fit on that bumper?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

my 99 has fogs, LOL. Anyway, the stillen lip is for the 200sx FB w/ fog holes. I have seen it on the 99, but it takes some work. It looks like that link above took some professional work. It looks molded to the bumper IMO.


----------

